# My sister is pregnant with her 5th child!!!



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I literally can't breathe anymore. I actually hate her.

We've never gotten along at the best of times, but to have five children to three different men and be on the dole. 

I hate her.

We are the opposite, how can it be so easy for some folks who don't even appreciate it, don't even have a job... (and that's probably why she has them, benefits money)

I can't take it anymore......


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh hun I totally understand, I went through similar feelings with my sister on her 3rd easily conceived pregnancy, her circumstances are different to your sisters but I decided not to see her after the 3rd announcement and didn't meet my nephew until he was 5 months old, totally self preservation. Just do what you need to do to survive if it means cutting her off for a bit then don't worry about it.

Big hug x


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks artpants.

Just get so angry. And I'm normally really respectful of others announcements but when you know that child won't be brought up properly it makes it harder.

I think I'm going to cut contact for a year or so..... I couldn't bare being around her x


----------

